# Disney cruise



## jbug423 (Jul 3, 2022)

I have never been on a disney cruise and it is in our future. I know that many have said to sell your points and purchase with cash, that being said, we are a family of 4, would it be an option to book 1 person with points and the other 3 with cash in order to be recognized as DVC or does it not matter how we purchase.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 3, 2022)

jbug423 said:


> I have never been on a disney cruise and it is in our future. I know that many have said to sell your points and purchase with cash, that being said, we are a family of 4, would it be an option to book 1 person with points and the other 3 with cash in order to be recognized as DVC or does it not matter how we purchase.



Yes, you can book one with DVC points and the rest with cash. No need to book with points though as the only recognition you get as a DVC member is a DVC magnet on your door and you get that whether you are resale or direct and whether you booked points or cash. 

If you want special DVC treatment on a DCL cruise you can book a DVC member only cruise (requires one to be considered a direct owner). It is more expensive than a regular cruise but you get showered with bling and special shows.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 3, 2022)

jbug423 said:


> I have never been on a disney cruise and it is in our future. I know that many have said to sell your points and purchase with cash, that being said, we are a family of 4, would it be an option to book 1 person with points and the other 3 with cash in order to be recognized as DVC or does it not matter how we purchase.


What @RX8 said. I would add that the major DVC rental agencies (e.g. David's, DVC Rental Store, etc.) have added DCL Cruise Swap Programs where you trade points for a Disney cruise. My understanding is that the value is much better than going through DVC but don't know the details.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 3, 2022)

We’ve always paid cash on a Disney Cruise.  And we still get the DVC member magnet in our door.  We also make sure we attend the special DVC member get together they have (mimosas and some drawings for prizes...at least that is what they did pre-closure).  We never pay full rate....I would always haunt their website for markdowns....you can get a cheaper room “with restrictions”, which means they pick your stateroom for you, but you get the category you chose.  We always get veranda for Caribbean cruises.  I’ve heard there are some good bargains, but haven’t looked since we won’t be cruising again until they drop testing and vaccine mandates.  We are two older adults that really love Disney cruises.  Was thinking of trying other cruise lines because Disney was getting pricey but The Wish looks so awesome and we’d really like to try it.  I’m still a couple of cruises away from being Platinum.


----------



## elaine (Jul 3, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> We are two older adults that really love Disney cruises. Was thinking of trying other cruise lines because Disney was getting pricey but The Wish looks so awesome and we’d really like to try it.


Also looking at Wish for after next Christmas. We love DCL, but found Princess to be a very good second choice. Never disappointed in Princess in 5 cruises both Caribbean and Europe.


----------



## jbug423 (Jul 3, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> We’ve always paid cash on a Disney Cruise.  And we still get the DVC member magnet in our door.  We also make sure we attend the special DVC member get together they have (mimosas and some drawings for prizes...at least that is what they did pre-closure).  We never pay full rate....I would always haunt their website for markdowns....you can get a cheaper room “with restrictions”, which means they pick your stateroom for you, but you get the category you chose.  We always get veranda for Caribbean cruises.  I’ve heard there are some good bargains, but haven’t looked since we won’t be cruising again until they drop testing and vaccine mandates.  We are two older adults that really love Disney cruises.  Was thinking of trying other cruise lines because Disney was getting pricey but The Wish looks so awesome and we’d really like to try it.  I’m still a couple of cruises away from being Platinum.



Do you book direct from Disney or are there other options for deals.


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 3, 2022)

jbug423 said:


> Do you book direct from Disney or are there other options for deals.


I will find my cruise and price on their website and then contact my cruise person.  I’ve used Dreams Unlimited.  My person is great....they have a very good relationship with DCL.  They used to give you an on board credit, but things may have changed.  I believe Disney is the only cruise line where you cannot find a deal from Costco or BJs.  You may get a gift card from Costco, but I’ve never done it so I don’t know.   
One piece of advice.  As soon as you book, make sure you choose your dinner seating time.  First seating goes  quick!


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 3, 2022)

elaine said:


> Also looking at Wish for after next Christmas. We love DCL, but found Princess to be a very good second choice. Never disappointed in Princess in 5 cruises both Caribbean and Europe.


Thanks for that.  I’m not too anxious to get on one of those mega cruise ships that looks like a high rise hotel.  And so many passengers.  We did a transatlantic on the Magic.  I was very comfortable with the size of the ship.  I will check out Princess.


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 4, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> The Wish looks so awesome and we’d really like to try it. I’m still a couple of cruises away from being Platinum.



we have never done DCL cruise it’s just never seemed an affordable option for us…cruising on any line for that matter always took a back seat to in the family getaways to amusement parks in general.

The “Wish” has changed that for us- Publicity stunt or not the dedication to the “ wish kids past present and future “ has set the ball rolling for an extended family trip…L-rd knows I don’t have enough qualified points even with banking and borrowing for 1 person let alone minimum 4 cabins…

@nomoretslt @elaine @jbug423 @ljmiii 
Please keep this thread going on what deals tricks ect you find while planning…


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 4, 2022)

I’ve read (probably on Cruise Critic) that cruise prices are the same no matter how you book, and that the “deal” is in the gifts or rewards you get from the entity you book with. Costco sends Costco shop cards for a percentage of the fare, after the cruise is complete. And their Executive members get an additional 2% reward back.


noreenkate said:


> Publicity stunt or not the dedication to the “ wish kids past present and future “ has set the ball rolling for an extended family trip


I missed that - thanks for letting me know!


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 4, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I missed that - thanks for letting me know!



had it been announced a little sooner-
we would have  have tried to get down for the christening 









						Wishes Do Come True: Disney Cruise Line Honors Make-A-Wish® Children as Godchildren of the Disney Wish
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Disney Cruise Line announced today that all Make-A-Wish® children, including past, present and future wish recipients, will be honored as...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 4, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> Please keep this thread going on what deals tricks etc. you find while planning…


My #1 suggestion would be to head over to https://disneycruiselineblog.com for general DCL info and to sign up for discount announcements. That said...

You're not going to see a lot of discounts during the Wish's maiden year. In general, DCL's discounts are offered mainly on random non-holiday cruises into the Caribbean and Bahamas though they have offered some this past year for more 'peak' destinations and times as they try to fill staterooms through COVID. They offer VGT, OGT, and IGT discounts (Verandah, Outside, and Inside) if you are willing to let Disney choose your stateroom. There are also Military (MTO), Floridian (FLR), and Canadian (CAN) discounts.

Also in general, for high demand cruises the prices only go up and so the best rates you will see will be on the first day you can book. We were/are Platinum and had a cruise to Iceland/Norway in 2015 where the prices just over 6 months out were double what we given at the opening bell. I would guess that while not so acute, pricing will slowly rise for Wish cruises this year. At least until 60-ish days out...assuming there are any left at all.

Other tricks. Anything you want, reserve it as early as you can. Over time we went on fewer and fewer excursions by DCL...but selected ones were completely 'worth it'. The big advantage is that they hold the boat for you if there is a problem. Once we were caught by high winds, unable to get back into Skagway. They opened up a local museum for us and brought in a 'roach coach' that served us amazing fish and chips while we waited to be allowed to return. Another time, Disney 'persuaded' the Vatican to open the Sistine Chapel on a Sunday...the only people in the place were Disney Cruise guests. 

If you want main dining, reserve it as early as you can. Same goes for spa appointments, beverage tastings, and character interactions (assuming they still have and book those), and anything else.


----------



## noreenkate (Jul 4, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> My #1 suggestion would be to head over to https://disneycruiselineblog.com for general DCL info and to sign up for discount announcements. That said...
> 
> You're not going to see a lot of discounts during the Wish's maiden year. In general, DCL's discounts are offered mainly on random non-holiday cruises into the Caribbean and Bahamas though they have offered some this past year for more 'peak' destinations and times as they try to fill staterooms through COVID. They offer VGT, OGT, and IGT discounts (Verandah, Outside, and Inside) if you are willing to let Disney choose your stateroom. There are also Military (MTO), Floridian (FLR), and Canadian (CAN) discounts.
> 
> ...



that sounds amazing!

we are at the very early stages, it took me a week to even ask the family member, the mom of the past recipient on the Magic if they would be comfortable, (time does not heal all wounds)

although I can tell you which parks in the USA have the best best desserts or  new coasters coming and where - have no cruise planning knowledge-

This was ordered yesterday - starting my research lol 






						The Unofficial Guide to the Disney Cruise Line 2022 (Unofficial Guides): Foster, Erin, Testa, Len, Halphen, Ritchey: 9781628091373: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Unofficial Guide to the Disney Cruise Line 2022 (Unofficial Guides) [Foster, Erin, Testa, Len, Halphen, Ritchey] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Unofficial Guide to the Disney Cruise Line 2022 (Unofficial Guides)



					www.amazon.com


----------



## nomoretslt (Jul 4, 2022)

Way back in 2012 they had an offer to DVC members for the 5 night NYC to Canada cruise and another in late November to the Caribbean (7 nights).  I took my MIL on the Canada one and DH and I did the Caribbean .  The rate worked out to $135 per person per night.  Unbelievable.  Never saw it happen again, but keeping fingers crossed.  I think a lot of people are going to decide they can’t afford a cruise (gas prices and things in general) and will cancel before their final payment is due.  
The other cruises were all the discount rates and we always got a nice cabin.  In looking at their website, I did see a few VGF rates in the fall (not for the Wish) but the dates don’t work for me.  When I get some time I’ll try to do a step by step.  Right now I need to unpack more kitchen boxes and try to locate a dining room chair that I know is buried behind some boxes in the garage.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 5, 2022)

@nomoretslt @elaine @jbug423 @ljmiii 
Please keep this thread going on what deals tricks ect you find while planning…
[/QUOTE]

Over the years we have gone on a 7 DLC cruises.     Any Disney fan would enjoy the cruise.   A few years we did switch over to RCCL due to pricing, onboard ship activities and varied itinterairies.    We did head back to DCL this past March and have the Wish booked for next March and then we will be going back to RCCL for the same reasons noted.

Suggestions, especially if you are flexible with travel dates.    Watch for discounts.   https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/
Use a travel agent.   I will also second Dreams Unlimited, they are awesome and I love the agent I have worked with over the years.
When using DU you will get an on board credit for use - based on cost of the cruise.     But, the biggest reason now, if you need to change anything or contact DCL you don't need to do yourself.   Their wait times are just crazy, I had to fix an on board booking becuase DCL didn't assign to my TA - no joke 6 hours one day and 8 hours the next on hold.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 5, 2022)

mdurette said:


> @nomoretslt @elaine @jbug423 @ljmiii
> Please keep this thread going on what deals tricks ect you find while planning…



Over the years we have gone on a 7 DLC cruises.     Any Disney fan would enjoy the cruise.   A few years we did switch over to RCCL due to pricing, onboard ship activities and varied itinterairies.    We did head back to DCL this past March and have the Wish booked for next March and then we will be going back to RCCL for the same reasons noted.

Suggestions, especially if you are flexible with travel dates.    Watch for discounts.   https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/special-offers/
Use a travel agent.   I will also second Dreams Unlimited, they are awesome and I love the agent I have worked with over the years.
When using DU you will get an on board credit for use - based on cost of the cruise.     But, the biggest reason now, if you need to change anything or contact DCL you don't need to do yourself.   Their wait times are just crazy, I had to fix an on board booking becuase DCL didn't assign to my TA - no joke 6 hours one day and 8 hours the next on hold.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you for all this helpful information! We’re technically Castaway Club members at the lowest level because we sailed on the Magic in 1998, during its inaugural season, but we haven’t cruised with DCL since then. I kind of have my eye on the DVC Member Cruise in September 2023 but expect it to be beyond what we can afford (and of course it’s at the height of hurricane season!).


----------



## Dean (Jul 5, 2022)

I've cruised with DVC twice and with RCCL a number of times.  Overall we prefer RCCL even at the same price but each have things we like better than the other.  As for using points, I've only seen one example where it made sense to do so and that was the first year of the AK cruise.  The pricing made it roughly the same as renting out the points and doing cash, otherwise it's essentially always a lot more expensive.  But like any such situation, I'd look at doing it both ways and then see what value you're getting for the points.


----------



## tahoe (Jul 8, 2022)

I found this site to be helpful for general Disney cruise tips.





						Disney Cruise Discounts and Deals - MouseSavers.com
					

Free guide to Disney Cruise discounts, plus advice and tips for saving time and money before, during and after a Disney Cruise!




					www.mousesavers.com
				




I found Costco Travel's onboard credit to be better in the past.


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 2, 2022)

DCL cruise discount alert!  Go to the link provided by @mdurette (post 15).  There are a ton of new discounts from NY, Miami, Port Canaveral and more.
@noreenkate 

Seems they have lots of empty cabins.


----------



## noreenkate (Aug 2, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> DCL cruise discount alert!  Go to the link provided by @mdurette (post 15).  There are a ton of new discounts from NY, Miami, Port Canaveral and more.
> @noreenkate
> 
> Seems they have lots of empty cabins.


thanks for the heads up - but we are looking specifically for the “ Disney Wish” and those don’t appear discounted in the link yet…- not being bratty, but that ship has sentimental value for our family already-


----------



## nomoretslt (Aug 2, 2022)

noreenkate said:


> thanks for the heads up - but we are looking specifically for the “ Disney Wish” and those don’t appear discounted in the link yet…- not being bratty, but that ship has sentimental value for our family already-


Oh okay I guess I missed that in your posts.  I think discounts for the Wish are a long way off.  Maybe when the sister ship comes on line.  I heard DCL is renovating a terminal at the Ft Lauderdale port.  I hear people aren’t keen on leaving from Miami.  And not too far from Vero Beach!    And not bratty at all!  We all know what we want!  I heard the member cruise on the Wish for fall 2023 sold out within hours.  The cash instead if points looked like a good deal.


----------



## jwalk03 (Aug 3, 2022)

Yeah I don’t think you are going to find discounts for the newest ship anytime soon.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 3, 2022)

They some pretty decent deals (in terms of DCL)  in this latest discount offering.    Wonder if the Dream isn't doing to great running out of Miami.


----------



## Limace (Aug 3, 2022)

I’m so curious about your sentimental attachment to a brand new ship! Tell more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomoretslt (Oct 1, 2022)

Disney cruise line has dropped its vaccine requirements (although you have to test negative one to two days before leaving).  They have some pretty good prices on restricted verandah rooms (they choose the room for you). I used the link that @mdurette provided in post #15 above.  Unfortunately my passport has expired so I need to take care of that before I pick a cruise.  Prices are a few hundred dollars more for the same cruise we took in November 2012.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 2, 2022)

If cruise is from US Port closed loop, you can use a valid government ID and original birth certificate to get on ship. No passport needed. Now, if you have to fly home from a foreign country, you will have a slight problem.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomoretslt (Oct 2, 2022)

frank808 said:


> If cruise is from US Port closed loop, you can use a valid government ID and original birth certificate to get on ship. No passport needed. Now, if you have to fly home from a foreign country, you will have a slight problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks for that.  I did find the DCL requirements and it is the same as you stated.  I’ll still feel better with a passport….in case of an emergency I would not be able to leave and island via plane.  I’ll download all the forms today, get a new photo taken and visit the office tomorrow.


----------

